# Old tanned hides



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Years ago I had a coat made outta deer hides...I think that the place that did it was in Vassar. Looking to have some more hides turned into wearables ....anyone know of a place that does this?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

GIDEON said:


> Years ago I had a coat made outta deer hides...I think that the place that did it was in Vassar. Looking to have some more hides turned into wearables ....anyone know of a place that does this?


This guy is a legend in the fur clothing business in Michigan.

FURS BY FRITZ
Phone: *(810) 635 9669*
9061 Lennon Rd
Swartz Creek Genesee MI 48473-9703


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks


----------

